# Surrogate motherhood. Is it kids sale or life saving?



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

Surrogate motherhood. Is it kids sale or life saving?

Published 06/02/2013

Surrogate motherhood procedure came into service not recently, as some people believe, but it has been being around for a long time. If we dip into the history of humanity, we will see that surrogacy takes its origin from the ancient civilizations.

Read the article here: http://newseurope.info/?p=8625

(Mod note:text snipped for copyright issues)

/links


----------

